# My Anti-Zombie Kit



## TraumaHawk2011

Ok here's my home defense kit against Zombies or any other threat:









Mossberg 500 tactical pursuader (x2)









Hi Point 4095









AR 15









Beretta PX4 Storm 40 SW










Smith & Wesson Bodyguard 380









Hi Point 40 SW









Cold Steel Gladius Sword/Machete (x4)









Cold Steel Trench Hawk (x2)

I'm ready . Bring It !!!!!!!


----------



## ComputerGuy

No grenade launchers?


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

Those aren't cold steel blades but i would very much like to know who made them


----------



## Ration-AL

this but replaced with a RPK

guy sells them online for 550, lol
http://www.paintballsentry.com/Paintball Airsoft Turret Kit2.htm


----------



## Magus

Sweet!guess the shamblers stirred up the gun p0rns anyway.


----------



## mamabear2012

Well....I'm off to a decent start with the Mossberg & my Louisville Slugger.


----------



## Magus

Bunk down here with us, I got spares.


----------



## mdprepper

Gun porn just for Magus!

Such a shame it was lost in that boating accident....


----------



## Magus

Know what you mean. a coyote ran off with mine.


----------



## urbanprepper

Anyone have experience with the robinson arms XCR? My ultimate bug out gun ( 1 of 3 that is) it's un-restricted here in canada.


----------



## ComputerGuy

mdprepper said:


> Gun porn just for Magus!
> 
> Such a shame it was lost in that boating accident....


WOW I had that happen to me too!


----------



## fat_frog

TraumaHawk2011 said:


> Ok here's my home defense kit against Zombies or any other threat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Steel Gladius Sword/Machete (x4)
> 
> I'm ready . Bring It !!!!!!!


Where do you find/buy one of these? I don't seem to be able to find it on Cold Steel site, either....


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

fat_frog said:


> Where do you find/buy one of these? I don't seem to be able to find it on Cold Steel site, either....


Those are busse gladius blades. They also make swamp rat products i believe. Also check out the swamp rat waki and the rucki.


----------



## TraumaHawk2011

He's right, got the pic off the Internet and only after noticed that it was not what I got. People tell me these are outstanding but very expensive. However, these are not the same as the Cold Steel version that I got. Here's a pic of what I actually do have 









This is a Cold Steel Gladious


----------



## Magus

Niiiiiiiiiice!I made my own, but its got that "stab somebody in the face" appeal!


----------



## fat_frog

Ohhhhhhhh..... Got it. Thanks.


----------



## d_saum

mdprepper said:


> Gun porn just for Magus!
> 
> Such a shame it was lost in that boating accident....


You too huh? Mine all fell overboard when I was out on the lake... and being that the lake is about 80 feet deep, I'm not jumping in to get them. Oh well..


----------



## FatTire

My dog ate mine. Still following her around for parts...


----------



## blankstare

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Those aren't cold steel blades but i would very much like to know who made them


i think that they are busse knive's....not 100%, but that's where i'd start


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

blankstare said:


> i think that they are busse knive's....not 100%, but that's where i'd start


That's the thing that's frustrating me. I found at least two sites for busse. Each of those sit sell like three knives/swords and that's it. The only place i found a waki was ebay for 780$. Never found a gladius


----------



## mojo4

Check kennesaw cutlery. They have lots of different knives swords and machetes. The shipping is quick too.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

mojo4 said:


> Check kennesaw cutlery. They have lots of different knives swords and machetes. The shipping is quick too.


Not to sound stuck up, but all i saw were cheap swords there. I would never trust a sword listed under 300$ unless it was from a company i trusted. maybe im just looking in the wrong spot.


----------



## paguy

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Not to sound stuck up, but all i saw were cheap swords there. I would never trust a sword listed under 300$ unless it was from a company i trusted. maybe im just looking in the wrong spot.


The price of an item is not always directly linked to its abilities. You would be amazed what you can find if you really tried.


----------



## Magus

I picked up a Toledo Franklin Mint Highlander Katana for 75$ once.

it's worth 800.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

paguy said:


> The price of an item is not always directly linked to its abilities. You would be amazed what you can find if you really tried.


That's why i said unless its from a company i trusted. That website is the same as some one selling colt ar15s on a website for 150$. Could it happen? Yeah. Likely? No.


----------



## paguy

Keep your shirts on big guy. Friendly conversation.


----------



## mojo4

An old indian was selling pottery by the roadside. One pot said $5 and a similar one said $50. I asked what the difference was and he said "Some people wanna pay 5. Some wanna pay 50."


----------



## Arkansas_Ranger

TraumaHawk, how do you feel about the collapsible stock on the Mossberg? I have Mossberg 590, and although I'm tall and have long arms it's a bit excessive in length. What I find objectionable about the collasible stock is the placement of the Mossberg safety. With the shotgun in a ready position you can't really manipulate the safety.


----------



## ldmaster

Cold Steel Special Projects division makes a new "machete" patterned after the roman legionnaires sword. I have two, nice steel, very sharp and the handles are very very tough.


----------

